# Fischereischein Niedersachsen



## Katteker (13. April 2008)

Moin.

Ich hab vor 2 Jahre den Sportfischerlehrgang mitgemacht und hab dort den "Ausweis über die abgelegte Fischerprüfung" erhalten. Den hab ich seit dem immer zusammen mit dem jeweiligen Erlaubnisschein fürs Gewässer mit zum Angeln genommen.

Nun meine Frage:

Muss ich mit dem "Ausweis über die abgelegte Fischerprüfung" noch zu irgendeinem Amt oder einer Behörde und mir einen Fischereischein ausstellen lassen um angeln zu dürfen??? War ich die letzten 2 Jahre also am Wasser und durfte eigentlich überhauptnicht???|kopfkrat

Oder ist die "Ausweis über die abgelegte Fischerprüfung" schon der Fischereischein??? (Welcher ja bei uns in Niedersachsen lebenslang gültig ist).

Ich steh grade echt aufm Schlauch. Komm mir irgentwie ein wenig blöd vor...#q ;+ ;+ #q ;+ ;+ #q



Das Ganze ist aber auch verwirrend...|peinlich

Gruß
Katteker


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. April 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein Niedersachsen*

Du gehst mit dem Nachweis über deine Sportfischerprüfung zu dem für dich zuständigen Ortsamt/Rathaus/Gemeindeamt und lässt dir einen auf Lebenszeit gültigen niedersächsischen Fischereischein ausstellen. Paßbild nicht vergessen. Den Nachweis solltest du auf keinen Fall mit zum Angeln nehmen, der ersetzt nicht den Fischereischein und ist ein wichtiges Dokument. Verlierst du ihn, hast du ein echtes Problem! 

Gruß Brassenwürger#h


----------



## Katteker (13. April 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein Niedersachsen*

Aha. Ok, danke. 

Dann werd ich da Montag mal hinfahren. Hoffe mal das der dann nicht zu teuer ist...


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. April 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein Niedersachsen*



Katteker schrieb:


> Aha. Ok, danke.
> 
> Dann werd ich da Montag mal hinfahren. Hoffe mal das der dann nicht zu teuer ist...


 
Ich habe damals 50 DM bezahlt, aber du weißt ja, wie das ist. Heute kostet das wohl "etwas" mehr....
Ich habe aber mal was von 30 €uro gehört....|kopfkrat


----------



## Katteker (14. April 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein Niedersachsen*

So.

Der Schein ist beantragt. Kann sich nur noch um Jahre handeln, bis der fertig ist...

Der Kostet jetzt 25,-€. Also einer der wenigen Fälle wo wiklich fair umgerechnet wurde.

Dann kann ich jetzt ja endlich "legal" angeln gehen. (auch wenn man bei uns eh nicht kontrolliet wird... Aber das ist jetzt wohl OT |uhoh

Gruß
Katteker


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. April 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein Niedersachsen*

Moin,

ich krieg jedes Mal ein "Rohr", wenn ich für den Bereich von Niedersachsen lese, dass jemand den Blauen Fischereischein beim zuständigen Landkreis oder der kreisfreien Stadt in Niedersachsen beantragt hat.

Ich glaube, Niedersachsen ist das einzige Bundesland, in dem man diesen Blauen Fischereischein überhaupt nicht benötigt, aber er wird gerne gegen entsprechende Gebühren (in Oldenburg z.B. 35 EURO) mit Passbild und der Bescheinigung über den Nachweis der Sportfischerprüfung ausgestellt!

Dieser Fischereischein wird z.B. benötigt, wenn man in einem anderen Bundesland im Urlaub ist und eine Gastkarte für irgendein Gewässer haben möchte, oder sogar, wenn man in Heiligenhafen auf einen Dorschkutter steigt, um im Seegebiet von SH zu angeln (im Seegebiet von DK sieht´s schon wieder anders aus!). Die meisten Kutterangler haben so ein Dokument sicherlich nicht, aber das ist eine andere Sache!

Wer z.B. an der ostfriesischen Nordseeküste angeln will, benötigt im Prinzip nur seinen Personalausweis. Bei Kontrollen hier an Vereinsgewässern wird in der Regel nur die *Vereins-Fischereierlaubnis* in Form eines Mitgliedsbüchleins und der *VDSF-Pass* verlangt, weil dort meistens noch ein aktuelles Fotos des Fischereiberechtigten drin ist - so einfach ist das!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## dirkbu (14. April 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein Niedersachsen*

Vollkommen richtig, Niedersachsen ist das einzige Bundesland ohne Fischereischeinpflicht.

Darum bleibt mein Fischereischein auch immer schön zu Hause.
Er kommt nur mit, wenn ich in ein anderes Bundesland fahre.


----------



## Katteker (14. April 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein Niedersachsen*

Ja wat denn nu?

Brauch ich den oder brauch ich den nicht?|kopfkrat (zwar egal da schon bestellt, aber mal Interesse halber)

In einem Verein bin ich nicht. Also hab ich auch kein Mitgliedsbüchlein.

Grund sind die horrenden Aufnahmegebühren. :v


Hab mir bisher immer Jahreskarten geholt, die z.B. auch Gastangler kaufen können.

Einen VDSF-Pass hab ich auch nicht. Was ist das und was bringt mir die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF (Verband deutscher Sportfischer?)?

Hab grade noch mal nachgegrübelt und bin mir ziehmlich sicher, dass uns beim Lehrgang gesagt wurde, die Prüfungsbescheinigung würde reichen. Wir könnten auch nur eine Kopie mit ans Wasser nehmen, damit das Orginal nicht verloren geht... Das dann zusammen mit dem Perso und dem jeweiligen Erlaubnisschein des Gewässers. Da macht man schon den Lehrgang und dann bekommt man da anscheinend nur Müll erzählt#q (zumindest was das angeht)

Und dabei bin ich eigentlich jemand, der den Lehrgang und die Prüfung immer verteidigt hat, wenns darum ging ob er sinnvoll ist oder nicht...:c


Gruß
Katteker


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. April 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein Niedersachsen*

Moinsen Eichhörnchen,

es ist auf jeden Fall gut das Ding zu haben. Mit dem Schein kannst du auch in den Küstengewässern von SH und HH angeln. Irgendwann wird der sicher teurer oder gilt nicht mehr lebenslang. Du hast alles richtig gemacht.

Uli


----------



## ~Michi~ (14. April 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein Niedersachsen*

Nein du brauchst den nicht um hier in Niedersachsen zu angeln reicht das Prüfungszeugniss aus. Also keine Panik warst völlig legal angeln. ABER ich hab ihn mir auch geholt, denn wie hier schon gesagt wurde wenn du mal dein Prüfungszeugniss beim Angeln verlierst is das kacke deshalb habe ich ihn mir auch zugelegt lieber einmal 25€ löhnen als das Prüfungszeugniss mitzuschleppen und nachher noch zu verlieren.


----------



## Gardenfly (14. April 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein Niedersachsen*

Solltes du ausserhalb von NdS angeln wollen,muß der blaue immer mit-oder eine  Ausnahmegenemigung die dir gerne jedes Ordnungsamt am Urlaubsort teuer für 30Tage verkauft.

Es gibt natürlich auch Vereine in Nds die noch Zusatzpapiere für den Gastkartenkauf wollen,hat zwei Gründe :
a. Unwissenheit des Vereines
b. man will gewisse Hürden aufbaue,n um die Zahl der Gastangler zu reduzieren
c. man will den Beitritt in Vereinen/Verband atraktiver machen.


----------



## Katteker (14. April 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein Niedersachsen*



~Michi~ schrieb:


> Also keine Panik warst völlig legal angeln.


 
Ne ne, Panik mach ich mir nicht. Soll ja nicht gut fürs Herz sein |supergri|supergri|supergri Wurde ja außerdem eh nie kontrolliert.


Aber dann kann ich ja demnächst ganz beruhigt ans Wasser gehen.

Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß
Katteker


----------



## Janbr (15. April 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein Niedersachsen*

Hallo Katteker,

bin zwar nicht aus Niedersachsen und kenn mich nicht 100% im niedersächsischen Fischereigesetzt bzw. der zugehörigen Durchführungsverordnung aus, aber was ich gefunden habe, besagt eigentlich du brauchst überhaupt keinen Schein:

Ausführungsbestimmungen zum Niedersächsischen Fischereigesetz (AB-Nds.FischG)Abschnitt 5 AB-Nds.FischG - Landesrecht NiedersachsenV. Fischereischein

Aber hier ist auch nicht von einer Prüfung zu finden. Du brauchst meines Wissens nach nur einen Bundespersonalausweis. Und evtl. die Fischereierlaubnis des Fischereirechtinhabers (z.B. Verein, Pächter usw.)

Die Fischereigesetze sind ja so schon komisch, aber Niedersachsen hat mit Abstand eines der seltsamsten |bigeyes

Gruß

Jan


----------

